# New tegu need answers



## lopez33 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm getting my Female at the end of the month and I'm doing a little more research on tegus I know what the temps and humidity should be in the enclosure but dont know exactly what type of bulbs would be the best to use also when I get her she is gonna be about 3 weeks old how big should the tank be?


----------



## dustintp (Aug 12, 2011)

I think most on here would agree a MVB is the way go is will give you the UVA, UVB and heat all from one bulb, they are a little more expensive than a heat bulb but you will only need one bulb and fixture look online, you can find good prices. I keep a uvb florescent bulb on the cool side otherwise it seems really dark in the enclosure but you can use any bulb for light. Exo Terra makes a Solor Glo avail in 125w & 160w. Zoomed has the Power Sun in 100w &160w. The wattage will be dependent on how high your light is from the basking spot and size of your enclosure.
Enclosure should be as wide as the total length of your Tegu and length should be 2x. Going bigger is always cheaper and generally better for your gu. Just make sure that if it is big you either block off part of it or give it plenty of hides and view obstructions.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 12, 2011)

^yup. MVB is definitely the way to go. You can get a 160w from lllreptile.com for 30 bucks. I would highly recommend that you go ahead and invest in at least an 8x4x4 enclosure, because you're gonna need one eventually anyway. If you can't do that yet, you could go with a 40l breeder


----------



## lopez33 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you guys know any good places to get a decent priced tank??


----------



## Neeko (Aug 12, 2011)

make a tank if you can, craigslist is always a good tool to use, just have something and some one to haul a good find.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 13, 2011)

spidersandmonsters said:


> invest in at least an 8x4x4 enclosure, because you're gonna need one eventually anyway. If you can't do that yet, you could go with a 40l breeder



So either a 32 sq ft cage or a 4.5 sq ft cage... that's a pretty wide range in options... 

A 40 gal breeder is big enough for a 3~6 wk old hatchling, but he will outgrow it in about a month, therefore in my opinion a 40 gal breeder is a useless tank for a Tegu...

I raised my hatchling in a 4' x 2' enclsoure and I'm glad I did. I suggest either building a 4'x2' or purchasing a 75 gal tank (4'x1.5')...

But no matter what you start him in... in less than a year you will NEED an 8' enclosure. 

The vast majority of "aggression" issues we read about are when the Tegu is kept in too small of an enclosure. If you keep your Tegu in too small of an enclosure he will get stressed, and he will express his stress through aggression...


----------



## lopez33 (Aug 16, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> spidersandmonsters said:
> 
> 
> > invest in at least an 8x4x4 enclosure, because you're gonna need one eventually anyway. If you can't do that yet, you could go with a 40l breeder
> ...



ok gotcha thanks i found a good 80 gal tank that i might get for her


----------

